# Minorities



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 24, 2009)

We hear a lot about minorities and lots of of fall into some kind of minority. I fall into some

I am the only girl in a house full of boys
I am only one of about six people I know who are diabetic
I am the only person I know who tries to follow Buddhist teachings
I am the only vegetarian I know
I am the only person I know who falls into all of the groups above

So what minority groups do other people fall into?


----------



## Einstein (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, here goes,

I am the only Scottish Jew I know who lives in Wiltshire.
I am the only human in my house.
I am the only one of 5 or 6 diabetics I know. And the only type one.
I am probably the only person who can come up with just four minorities!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2009)

OK.

I am left-handed
I have green eyes
I am blood type B+
I am the only person I know who has broken a femur whilst running in a marathon
I am the only person I know who knows the word for 'slug' in 14 languages...


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 24, 2009)

Now there is another minority for me, I m the only person in my house who doesn't have brown eyes. The other minorities in my house, hubby has osteoartrhitis, big boy is left handed and little boy is at nursery. As a family most of us work for museums or galleries considered accademic organisations,


----------



## katie (Mar 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I have green eyes



are we minorities for this?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2009)

katie said:


> are we minorities for this?



Only 2% of the world's population has green eyes, unless you're Hungarian, where 20% have green eyes!


----------



## katie (Mar 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Only 2% of the world's population has green eyes, unless you're Hungarian, where 20% have green eyes!



I never knew that. I feel special now. Or am I just weird? lol


----------



## Einstein (Mar 24, 2009)

My eyes vary between blue and green - am I just a freak?


----------



## bev (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a child with type 1 diabetes.
I have a child with green eyes.
I have a child with blue eyes.
I have a child with brown eyes.
I have 2 children who are left-handed.
I have 2 blonde children.
I have 1 brunette child.
I am 'A' positive blood group.

Cant think of anything else at the moment!

Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2009)

Einstein said:


> My eyes vary between blue and green - am I just a freak?



Does it fluctuate with your sugar levels?


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 25, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I am the only person I know who tries to follow Buddhist teachings
> I am the only vegetarian I know



Define knowing, Caroline.
I am a vegetarian who tries to follow Buddhist teachings. 

And I have green eyes, so the minority is not so minor on this forum by the look of it.

Ok, what else can I come up with...
I am the only overweight vegetarian I know. 
I think I'm the only Dutch person in Barnsley. 

I don't think I can come up with anything else.


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Does it fluctuate with your sugar levels?



Haha... Imagine headlines, "eye colour, new indicator of blood glucose levels" 

I'm struggling to think of anything I'm in the minority for... Everything I am other people I know are too!!

Hmmmm...


----------



## Corrine (Mar 25, 2009)

katie said:


> I never knew that. I feel special now. Or am I just weird? lol



I have green eyes too......we must be special then Katie


----------



## Corrine (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not sure I am in any minority group!  I am right handed, stereotypical type 2 as is my mother, blood type O (I think), never broken a bone (maybe there I am in a minority), I'm eat meat and dairy......


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 25, 2009)

nicky_too said:


> Define knowing, Caroline.
> I am a vegetarian who tries to follow Buddhist teachings.
> 
> 
> You made me think there. Well no one has actually told me they are vgetearian following Buddhist teachings, so I guess that is an assumption on my part.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 25, 2009)

Can't say I can see them when my levels are that low

I think its light and how tired I am... If the other half doesn't approve of what I've done they have been known to be black as well


----------



## Einstein (Mar 25, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I have green eyes too......we must be special then Katie


 
Perhaps there is a link between people with Green eyes and diabetes!!!

How could all these research bods be so clever, yet miss what a few diabetics on a forum discovered?

Next up, we'll be up for the No bell peace prize (And YES I know I spelt it wrong, but with no bell it really will be peaceful - do you really think we'd get a real reward for this discovery? )


----------



## carolyn (Mar 25, 2009)

I also have green eyes.
________
Motorcycle Tires


----------



## Einstein (Mar 25, 2009)

See, there could an Einsteins Law yet... 

Einsteins law that loads of diabetics have green eyes (or know someone with green eyes)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> See, there could an Einsteins Law yet...
> 
> Einsteins law that loads of diabetics have green eyes (or know someone with green eyes)



I'm thinking it might be something more complex. We have nearly 1000 registered members, but only about a fifth post on a fairly regular basis (another minority? Trying desperately to keep on-topic!). Maybe the majority of diabetics don't have green eyes, but those that do have a greater propensity to post!


----------

